# 126mm frame, which hubs to use?



## den bakker

So my rear wheel hub died and I figured it's time to go single speed or fixed (I'm probably not going to find a new Shimano FH-R700 Hub anyway  
However, I'm pretty sure the frame is with 126mm spacing, so should I go with a track 120mm hub and spacers=some frame squeezing or with 130mm hubs and go hulk on the frame? Pros and cons?


----------



## JCavilia

first, you don't have to do this just because your hub died. You don't have to replace the hub with the identical model. But if you want to go FG/SS, go for it.

Second, what kind of frame is it? If it's steel, you can easily re-space.

Third, you can pretty easily make any acceptable hub fit. If you get a track or flip-flop hub with nuts, it's easy to add 3mm of spacers under the locknut on each side.

Bottom line: you can pick the hub you like, and make it work.

What brand/model/age frame is it? Since you think it's 126 spacing, I'm assuming it's older, and hopefully it has horizontal dropouts. That makes FG conversion a lot simpler.

You sound undecided between FG and SS. If that's the case, it's nice to get a flip-flop hub that will allow you to try both until you decide what you like.


----------



## den bakker

I've taken the liberty to re-order your post before answering. 
<first, you don't have to do this just because your hub died. You don't have to replace <the hub with the identical model. But if you want to go FG/SS, go for it.
It's just helping to guide my hand, the idea did not come from that, it had just been dormant 

< Second, what kind of frame is it? If it's steel, you can easily re-space.
<What brand/model/age frame is it? Since you think it's 126 spacing, I'm assuming it's <older, and hopefully it has horizontal dropouts. That makes FG conversion a lot <simpler.
Steel, gazelle montreux, age not known. Nothing special but nothing else wrong with it. 
I have not measured it but it's a 7 speed. I think according to sheldons table it's 126mm then. Single chain ring. It might be 130mm I guess but I guess that would not change the discussion much. Yes horizontal dropouts. 

<You sound undecided between FG and SS. If that's the case, it's nice to get a flip-flop <hub that will allow you to try both until you decide what you like. 
I have not ruled out a roller break yet either though. 

<Third, you can pretty easily make any acceptable hub fit. If you get a track or flip-flop <hub with nuts, it's easy to add 3mm of spacers under the locknut on each side.
<Bottom line: you can pick the hub you like, and make it work.
<Good because getting a set of track wheels will be the fastest solution.


----------



## JCavilia

*Steel, horizontal dropouts*

LIfe is easy. Choices almost infinite.

Have fun.


----------



## wooglin

If its steel just put in whatever you want. I run a modern 9sp in a 126mm steel frame regularly with no re-spacing of the dropouts. I just pull them apart when putting on the wheel. If you went with 120mm you'd just have to push the dropouts together with the q/r. 

Also, old freewheel hubs are pretty regularly available. Just run it as a suicide set up with brakes. Works for me. 36 hole Campys seem pretty cheap on ebay.


----------



## den bakker

wooglin said:


> Just run it as a suicide set up with brakes. Works for me.


Sorry, could you translate?


----------



## tihsepa

den bakker said:


> Sorry, could you translate?


He means as a fixed with no lockring. It works so long as you have brakes.


----------



## wooglin

Yup. Standard freewheel hub with loctite.

http://sheldonbrown.com/fixed-conversion.html#freewheelhub


----------



## Dave Hickey

den bakker said:


> So my rear wheel hub died and I figured it's time to go single speed or fixed (I'm probably not going to find a new Shimano FH-R700 Hub anyway
> However, I'm pretty sure the frame is with 126mm spacing, so should I go with a track 120mm hub and spacers=some frame squeezing or with 130mm hubs and go hulk on the frame? Pros and cons?


IRO hubs are rebranded Formula hubs with a longer axle.. They will see you the hubs( or wheels) with 126mm spacing


----------



## Richard

Dave Hickey said:


> IRO hubs are rebranded Formula hubs with a longer axle.. They will see you the hubs( or wheels) with 126mm spacing


+1. The Formula high-flange sealed bearing hubs are sold under so many labels (IRO, Origin8, Brev M, etc.)

My road frame "conversion" was spaced 128mm (not all that unusual in the transition from 7 to 8 speed in the late '80's/early '90's). There was plenty of axle length on the Formulas to put two 4mm alloy spacers inside of the lock nuts on the hub. The hub would "fit" without them, but centering the wheel and tensioning the chain while squeezing the dropouts together was a pain. Slides right in now.


----------



## markaitch

guess i am a little cheap...err...fiscally conservative, but one of the beauties of iro hubs to me is the fact that you get the same thing as formula or origin 8 or many other brands but the iros only run $20


----------



## FatTireFred

suicide hub might give you a wonky chainline if you run it as-is


----------



## JCavilia

FatTireFred said:


> suicide hub might give you a wonky chainline if you run it as-is


Well, yeah, but it's easy to fix that if you're the least bit handy. All my fixie wheels are made that way, and I had to re-space the axle and then re-dish. Makes the build take a little longer, but it gives you a chance to true up the wheels nicely and even up the spoke tension. You end up with a stronger wheel, too, because it's more symmetrical.


----------



## FatTireFred

JCavilia said:


> Well, yeah, but it's easy to fix that if you're the least bit handy...




well, yeah, but we don't know that


----------



## JCavilia

*fair point*



FatTireFred said:


> well, yeah, but we don't know that


and the fact that the term "suicide hub" was a complete mystery doesn't necessarily bode well. I guess we should let the OP respond.

And your initial point could have been even stronger: Without re-spacing and re-dishing, a freewheel wheel with a fixed cog threaded on is very unlikely to give you an acceptable chainline.


----------



## den bakker

JCavilia said:


> and the fact that the term "suicide hub" was a complete mystery doesn't necessarily bode well. I guess we should let the OP respond.
> 
> And your initial point could have been even stronger: Without re-spacing and re-dishing, a freewheel wheel with a fixed cog threaded on is very unlikely to give you an acceptable chainline.


I apologize for having English as second language and not being current with fixie slang. I must have missed the admission test somehow before posting. I don't have any skinny jeans either and although it is a flat bar, it's wider than 10cm. However, the crank arms are already white 
Since the wheel will be built on new rim and spokes in any case I might as well use a proper hub for it.

edited oh, and currently only one brake, once the roller brake is off at least.

another edit: Actually, the frame is so low that it's going to be single speed unless I want to really care about corners all the time. Living in a small twisty city that's definitely a concern. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## singlespeedbuss

http://www.paulcomp.com/highflangerear.html

4 millimeters won`t make a difference. I had mtb hubs on an old Bianchi converted to SS.


----------



## surreal

Hello, den bakker.

I have arrived to answer your weird little prayers.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400152111079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

No, i'm not the seller, but dude has 92 of those, selling for $30, shipped. I'm about to get one, but i needs to know: is the freehub body on the fhr700 a hyperglide-c, or just a regular hyperglide? I'm getting one anyway, so i'll find out soon-enough, but i need to know so i can get a hyperdrive-c body if need be.

(The difference is, a hyperdrive-c will accomodate the smaller locring required for an 11t high-gear. There's pics at sheldonbrown.com: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_ho-z.html#hyperdrivec

thanks, and i hope the ebay auction helps ya out. IMHO, having a bike with drums and gears is more awesome than just another fixie.

-rob


----------



## alpka

*I have a question...*

SO, I am looking to do the same thing to an older shogun frame. My question is about chainline if I put a 120mm hub with spacers vs 130mm hub (ie surly) and using the middle chainring. My shogun has what I believe is called half step gearing...the granny ring is super tiny. If I put in a 120mm hub with spacers am i more likely to have to dicker with the BB to align the chainline than if I used an actual 130mm hub...? I am new at all this.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=188799&stc=1&d=1264125463


----------

